# Rhythmbox compiliert nicht richtig nach Python 2.7-Update

## reMod

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich von Python 2.6 auf 2.7 geupdatet habe, will mir revdep-rebuild Rhythmbox und paar andere Pakete neu compilieren. Aber Rhythmbox failed irgendwie ständig: http://nopaste.remodding.de/code/TEzMDIwOTYyNTQZW

An was liegt das? Irgendwie spielt hier bisschen was verrückt seit dem Update...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

Was für eine python Version hast du denn aktuell gesetzt?

siehe 

```
eselect python list
```

Hattest du nach dem Umstellen 

```
python-updater
```

 auch schon vollständig durchgebracht?

----------

## reMod

Gesetzt ist Version 3.1, installiert sind alle drei.

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python2.7

  [3]   python3.1 *

```

python-updater habe ich schon ausgeführt, aber irgendwie nimmt der Befehl in dem Fall meine Binarys nicht, deshalb habe ich mit dem neu Compilieren erstmal gewartet (wären 37 Pakete).

----------

## Josef.95

python3.1 sollte eigentlich noch nicht systemweit gesetzt werden.

Siehe hierzu auch die Info aus der gentoo News zu Python3.1  (oder auch hier )

Stelle am besten auf python2.7 um und lasse dann den python-updater die Pakete passend neu bauen (also nicht die Binarys verwenden, sondern wirklich neu bauen)

Ich denke das sollte problemlos klappen.

----------

## reMod

Entschuldigung, sind doch 67 Pakete die neu zu bauen wären...

Ich schau mal was ich tun kann.

----------

## reMod

Auch wenn ich es auf 2.7 setzte compiliert Rhythmbox nicht richtig...

----------

## Josef.95

Warum nicht? Wie schaut die Fehlermeldung aus?

Die anderen 66 Pakete konnten aber schon via python-updater erfolgreich mit python2.7 gebaut werden?

----------

## reMod

Die Fehlermeldung war identisch mit der aus meinem ersten Post.

Ich habe Python 2.7 jetzt nochmal deinstalliert und auf 2.6 umgestellt. python-updater will trotzdem 59 Pakete neu compilieren, das kann doch wohl nicht sein?!

----------

## Josef.95

In deinem ersten Post ging es doch aber um python2.6  *reMod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1/work/rhythmbox-0.12.8/bindings'
> 
> ...

 

Und du meintest auch das du es versuchst via Binary Package zu installieren...

Normal hat =media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 überhaupt keine Abhängigkeiten auf python2.6 (daher nehme ich an das es sich auch mit python2.7 problemlos bauen lassen sollte.)

Bist du dir sicher das gentoo die richtige Distribution für dich ist? (wenn du über zu viele verfügbare Updates klagst...)

----------

## reMod

Ich klage ja nicht über zu viel Updates, sondern mehr darum, sie selbst compilieren zu müssen  :Wink:  Normalerweise baut die immer ein Zweitrechner, aber es ist schon sehr komisch, wieso sie auf diesem auf einmal nicht funktionieren.

Mal sehen was ich selbst noch tun kann, werde an dem Problem dran bleiben.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich habs hier grad mal durchgeschossen, und es ließ sich problemlos mit python2.7 auf einem x86 System bauen  

```
 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 2.7 ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * 

 * If rhythmbox doesn't play some music format, please check your

 * USE flags on media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

 * 

>>> media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

Nungut, du wirst es schon hinbekommen  :Wink: 

Viel Erfog

----------

